# Opening .msg files



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

I was sent a number of .msg files, but I cannot open them. I understand that these files can be open using Outlook Express, but when I right click and then click on "open with," Outlook Express is not listed as an option. I would appreciate any advice on how to deal with this. Thank you.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Check to see that Outlook Express is installed.

Go to Control Panel then click on Add/Remove programs and in the new screen on the left hand side click on Add/Remove Windows Components

Look in the list and see that Outlook Express is ticked

If not put a tick in it and click OK


----------



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

Outlook Express is ticked, which is not surprising as it is my e-mail software. So now what?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

*Right *click on the file and choose *Properties *then click on *Change *button and see if *Outlook Express* is there. If it is not there click on *Browse *and look for *Outlook Express* folder....click on ther folder to open it and click on *msimn.exe* and then click *Apply *and then *OK*.


----------



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

That almost gets me there. I followed your instructions, and now when I try to open the document, it brings up Outlook Express, but the document does not appear. What do I do?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this

http://www.msgviewer.com/?ref=velocity


----------

